# Indian Riverkeeper needs some help.



## storagewalt (Aug 11, 2009)

Fund raiser at Harry and the Natives July 30th 6-10.  Tickets at Snook Nook &   Harry and the Natives. 
Food, drinks and music by the Rowdy Micks.

The gentleman that helps us protect OUR river has worked without pay for a few months.

http://www.indianriverkeeper.org/

Thanks,
Walt


----------

